
“Instagram's Million Dollar Bug”: Case Study for Defense - r721
https://summitroute.com/blog/2015/12/24/instagram_bounty_case_study_for_defense/
======
cdubzzz
This seems like a very good basic guideline. I have actually been meaning to
do some additional security review of various personal projects after reading
the Instagram bounty article. This will be very helpful, thanks!

------
blazespin
Really excellent write up. Required reading for anyone who was seriously
interested in the fundamental technical / architectural issues behind what the
bounty hunter brought up.

------
_nullandnull_
I'd recommend checking out their "Weekly Infosec News Recap".

[https://summitroute.com/blog/2015/12/27/downclimb/](https://summitroute.com/blog/2015/12/27/downclimb/)

